# For all you riders who use hoof boots...



## kwal83 (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally found a style of hoof boots that I absolutely love (Easyboot Glove) but the problem is I can't use my SMB IIs with the gaitor :? Now I've been having a debate with myself as to whether I really NEED splint boots or not. I've used SMBs for many yrs, not every time I ride but most of the time. The trails I usually get to ride are very rocky and my gelding isn't the most sure footed animal on the planet :wink: I noticed the SMB Elites are cut alot higher around the ankle and I thought maybe they would work but before I invest in a pair I was wondering if anybody has ever used them with boots with gaitors. Or maybe a regular splint boot like Davis splint boots would be a better way to go? He's 20 yrs old and has occasional leg/foot problems, has had laminitis in the past, but doesn't strike his legs with the opposite foot or anything. They would primarily be for support and prevention of cuts from rocks, logs, etc. He's mostly used for trail riding. Any ideas?


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i would maybe just stick with splint boots..SMB makes boots with bell boots connected! i love them.. hope i helped


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

There are a number of threads going on about using boots on trails. My only 2 cents is to not use anything that hold water on trails. If you cross a stream the boots get wet, they can cause strain on the tendons.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

oh i did not know that! i dont use them on my horses but i will keep that in mind!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I dn't use boots on trails. Never had a problem, and I trek up hills through rocks and rabbit holes to get stock off hills where the motorbike can't go.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldn't use SMBs or anything of the sort on trails, see this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/horse-boots-trail-33019/


----------



## kwal83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've been using SMBs on the trails for about 9 yrs now and I go through plenty of water and I've never had an issue with them rubbing or anything like some people are saying. My issue really is I got new hoof boots for him and they have gaitors (they wrap around his pasterns to help hold the boots on) and my old SMB IIs go too far down his pastern to use them with the gaitors. They go over the gaitors and that's not good. The new SMB Elites are cut higher and they don't go down past the fetlock and I was just wondering if anybody has used these type of boots with gaitors and if it worked, or if even they went down too far. Thanks for the replies though I do appreciate it!


----------

